# Außerdem dies auch noch ...



## Hippo (18 Februar 2011)

Außerdem gibts für Politiker wichtigere Probleme wie z.B. Guttenbergs Dissertation


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

hat aber auch was mit Lesen zu tun. Pisadeutschland. Hehehe...


----------



## Hippo (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

Politiker lesen nicht, die haben Referenten ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: # win-finder.com # gluecksfinder.com # telomax # bundesnetzagentur # telefonrechn*

aber pisadeutsche Referenten können ja auch nicht lesen, pisadeutsche ghostwriter nicht schreiben. usw.


----------



## Zwergtina90 (12 April 2011)

*AW: Außerdem dies auch noch ...*

Das ist mal ein geiles Statement :-D:-D:-D


----------

